# Problème connexion livebox ethernet



## vaniiz (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous explique mon problème: Je viens de m'installer dans une chambre d'étudiante, et j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un modem livebox Orange, afin d'avoir internet en ethernet dans ma chambre. La ligne téléphonique avait déjà été ouverte, il a suffit de la réactiver, et j'ai reçu un sms d'Orange dimanche matin, m'informant que mes services internet étaient désormais activés. J'ai donc tout branché comme il fallait, j'ai tenté de suivre la procédure indiquée dans le mode d'emploi Orange mais rien à faire, impossible d'avoir internet. Je précise que je suis sur MacBook OS X version 10.6.6. Le mode d'emploi Orange est relativement clair et bien fait sauf qu'il doit s'agir d'une version antérieure de Mac parce que chez moi je ne retrouve pas les mêmes paramètres que dans le mode d'emploi. J'ai beau fouiller partout, dans «*Préférences Réseau*», je ne vois pas comment faire. Bon déjà j'ignore totalement ce qu'est PPoE, DCHP et compagnie.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer la procédure à suivre, j'en serais très reconnaissante !

Merci,

Vaniiz


----------



## glenmor (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas bien votre problème car le fait que vous ayez pu envoyer ce message sur le forum de macgeneration prouve que votre connexion fonctionne.
D"ailleurs si vous allez dans les préférences Système puis sur réseau vous devez constater que vous êtes bien connectée.
Par contre pour envoyer et recevoir des mails avez-vous bien rentrer les identifiants que votre fournisseur d'accès internet vous a communiqué?
Cordialement
Glenmor


----------



## vaniiz (8 Février 2011)

Merci de votre réponse.
La connexion que j'utilise n'est pas la mienne, il s'agit d'un réseau wifi que je capte et pour lequel j'entre les identifiants de mes parents, ce qui me permet de me connecter tant bien que mal (la connexion est lente et coupe souvent). Rien à voir non plus avec les codes d'accès, il n'est pas question d'email ici. Merci tout de même !
Ma connexion à moi, avec la livebox en ethernet, ne fonctionne toujours pas. Quelqu'un sait-il quels réglages il faut faire dans les paramètres réseau ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Es-tu allé dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox entrer tes identifiants et mots de passe de connexion qu'Orange t'a communiqué ?


----------



## vaniiz (8 Février 2011)

Non, je me suis contentée de bidouiller dans les préférences réseau... Comment fait-on cela ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2011)

Tu lances ton navigateur Internet et tu vas là.

Par défaut, l'identifiant et le mot de passe sont "admin".

Ensuite tu vas dans les paramètres de connexion Internet (la présentation des menus peut varier selon les modèles de Livebox) entrer ton identifiant et mot de passe de connexion et tu cliques sur "Appliquer".



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Ca doit être expliqué dans le mode d'emploi de ta Livebox.


----------



## vaniiz (8 Février 2011)

Merci, je vais essayer ça !


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Février 2011)

voir là http://assistance.orange.fr/livebox-2-installer-3485.php


----------

